# Looking to buy a new hood online...best one?



## Vito67 (May 7, 2009)

Hi Folks,
I need to buy a 65 Tempest hood (flat hood, no scoop), there are a bunch of companies selling them online but the prices range from the $350's to the $700's, is there a recommended company that people know that the product is of good quality?

Thanks,
Vito


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Vito67 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I need to buy a 65 Tempest hood (flat hood, no scoop), there are a bunch of companies selling them online but the prices range from the $350's to the $700's, is there a recommended company that people know that the product is of good quality?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vito


Why not simply get the factory fit and one you can trust by buying an original used 1965 Tempest hood? Aftermarket hoods from what I read, never seem to be quite right in one way or another and you may have to do some modifying.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are no steel repos of the '65-66-67 flat hood. There is ONLY one stamped steel reproduction of the '65-66-67 GTO hood. it's a decent reproduction. Many catelogue and internet site based sellers. If you want a nice used flat steel hood, note where in the country you live, and most likely, can fwd the name of a long time local Pontiac vendor that might have one. Want a fiberglass hood, looking at Glasstek or VFN. VFN can supply either pin on lightweight race hood or a stronger bolt-on version of the flat hood or the GTO hood.


----------

